# Einsteigertouren



## yo gomez (26. August 2003)

Sagt mal, täuscht eigentlich mein Eindruck oder stimmt was mit den "Einsteigertouren" nicht?

Ist es wirklich notwendig, daß sich dauernd irgendwelche Leute (das Glück scheint ja zu wechseln) krankhausreif fahren?

Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind alle Unglücke, die hier in letzter Zeit kundgetan wurden auf eben solchen Touren passiert. Vielleicht sollte man sich da mal was überlegen??


----------



## Outbreak (26. August 2003)

sollten meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mit 15-20 Leuten gefahren werden... 
Da kann doch keiner die Strecke erklären oder mal Technik-Tipps geben, was, meiner Meinung nach, auf so einer Einsteigertour echt ratsam wäre.
Und einfach nur 'blind' hinterherfahren, frei nach dem Motto, 'schauen wir mal, was nach der nächsten Biegung kommt...', macht so eine Tour auch nicht ungefährlicher (Ich gehöre ja auch zu den Anfängern)! 

Fazit meinerseits: Es sollten Touren mit allerhöchstens 8 Personen als Einsteigertouren gelten... Und angeboten werden sollten solche Touren auch nur dann, wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, die Strecke zu erklären oder mal generelle Tipps zu geben... Alles andere sind 'Harburger Berge-Kennenlern-Touren'. 

In dem Sinne noch einen schönen, unfallfreien Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (26. August 2003)

Naja, deswegen soll es ja jetzt auch auf zwei Tage die Woche gesplittet werden  Wenn es dann trotzdem noch zu viele werden, kann man ja immer noch zwei Gruppen machen...

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Outbreak (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Naja, deswegen soll es ja jetzt auch auf zwei Tage die Woche gesplittet werden  Wenn es dann trotzdem noch zu viele werden, kann man ja immer noch zwei Gruppen machen...
> 
> Gruß, Buddy *



Die Tour unter der Woche, die jetzt aufgeteilt wird, ist doch auch nie als Einsteigertour bekannt gegeben worden, oder?!

Die Touren am Wochenende aber wohl schon...


----------



## Gerrit (26. August 2003)

Moin!

Ich denke, es liegt sehr viel an einfach nicht vorhandener Fahrtechnik. Es wird einfach hinterhergebraten, wenn's bergab geht. Wenn man dann einen fahrtechnisch überlegenen Fahrer vor sich hat wird man sich an der nächsten Schlüsselstelle vermutlich mächtig auf's Mett hauen 

Man kann nur jedem empfehlen, einfach mit dem bike "spielen" zu gehen. Von Bordsteinkanten hüpfen, über querliegende Baumstämme fahren, Längsrillen fahren, einfach mal ausprobieren, was das bike wann macht. Am besten stundenlang. 
Für sich und in Ruhe langsam an gröberes rantasten, und nicht einfach ballern, nur weil es die anderen auch tun... 



cheers,
gerrit


----------



## gage_ (26. August 2003)

Es gibt auch im Netz Fahrtechniktips, zum Beispiel auf der Seite von Dafi ... viele grundsaetzliche Dinge kann man auch beim Biken in der Stadt trainieren, zum Beispiel Balancieren, Bremsen, Kurvenfahren ... wer auf dem Radweg 50m auf der weissen Linie oder der Bordsteinkante schafft, kommt auf dem Trail auch an jedem Stein vorbei.


----------



## madbull (26. August 2003)

Sowie ich das immer verstanden habe, waren die Einsteigertouren immer als "konditionelle Einsteigertouren" konzipiert und nie als "Fahrtechnikseminar" angekündigt!

Wir sind alle erwachsen und sollten einschätzen können, was wir können - auch Einsteiger! Zumindest war es bei mir so, als ich angefangen habe. Wer hinter einem Fortgeschrittenen (was Fahrtechnik betrifft) herballert obwohl er bei weitem nicht dessen Können besitzt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er stürzt!

Wir halten es doch eigentlich immer so, dass jeder sein Tempo fährt und am Ende von einem Uphill, am Ende eines Downhills oder einfach nur regelmäßig an Weggabelungen gewartet wird. 

Und wenn jemand von einem Könner etwas gezeigt haben möchte - warum fragt er dann nicht einfach?! Badehose z.B. würde jederzeit auf einer Tour ebendies tun, und hat es auch schon oft getan...  so es gewünscht wurde bzw. angenommen wurde!


Ich kann ansonsten Gerrit nur 100% zustimmen - Üben Üben Üben! Das geht schon in der City los, z. B. Balancieren vor roten Ampeln...

Viele haben vielleicht noch nicht mitbekommmen, dass das Mountainbiken ein Sport ist, der zum großen Teil auf einer guten Fahrtechnik basiert, zumindest wenn man auf Trails wie in den Harburger Bergen, im Deister, im Harz usw. fahren will und nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen...


Also an alle Einsteiger: Keine Angst haben vor HaBe-Touren, sondern mitfahren im eigenen Tempo (damit meine ich vor allem auf den Downhills) und sich von den Cracks so oft wie möglich etwas zeigen lassen und dann selbst versuchen, bis es klappt!

EDIT:

Die aktuelle Fahrtechnik-Serie in der MOUNTAIN BIKE, die seit einigen Monaten läuft, finde ich ziemlich gelungen. Auch auf der Webseite des Magazins gibt's massig Tips: MOUNTAIN BIKE Fahrtechnik


----------



## gage_ (26. August 2003)

Zum wirklichen Technik-Lernen eignet sich eine TOUR sowieso nicht, weil ein Grossteil der Leute ja auch vorankommen moechte 

Ich gehe ab und an mal zu diesem Zweck in den Wald, habe das auch schonmal hier kundgetan aber niemand wollte mit


----------



## Gerrit (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *.... niemand wollte mit  *



Denn sach' mal an...wann und wo???? 
Da Mittwoch ja jetzt im LMB gekickt wurde, wäre der frei 


cheers
gerrit


----------



## Buddy (26. August 2003)

Vorrausgesetzt Martin hat auch Lust und Zeit, wäre ich morgen auch dabei


----------



## Kochermeister (26. August 2003)

Und wenn jemand von einem Könner etwas gezeigt haben möchte - warum fragt er dann nicht einfach?! Badehose z.B. würde jederzeit auf einer Tour ebendies tun, und hat es auch schon oft getan... so es gewünscht wurde bzw. angenommen wurde!

An dieser Stelle von mir Dank an Badehose,speziell bei Uphills habe ich mittlerweile  erfolgreich meine Fahrtechnik umgestellt.

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (26. August 2003)

Ich habe vor ungefähr 5 Jahren mal an einem organisierten Fahrtechnik seminar teilgenommen. Wurde damals von meinem Händler organisiert und wir sind dann mit den Autos, es waren ungefähr 15 Leute plus 4 "Seminarleiter", in ein ein Waldgebiet gefahren was früher als Steinbruch (ende der 70er) diente. dort wurde dann drei Gruppen gebildet und zu jeder Gruppe ein "Vorfahrer" er hat dann stellen zum Üben gesucht und dann erklärt wei mann dann diese Stelle am besten bewälltigt. 

Ich fände es klasse, wenn man sich mal zu Techniktraining treffen könnte, denn ich kann von dem nix mehr....

Am Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich frei, wer will???

Techniktraining in der Stadt finde ich ein wenig riskant, wegen der viele blöden Autofahrer....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mira (26. August 2003)

Ich glaub, am besten ist es ganz am Anfang (!) alleine zu fahren (oder zu zweit, falls echt mal was passiert, passiert aber nie was (naja, fast nie ), weil man halt selbst entscheidet, frei von irgendwelchen Einflüssen. Manche können sich von denen anscheinend weniger befreien...)
Man hat keinen Druck (Zeitdruck, Mut beweisen usw.) und fährt wirklich dort, wo man sich's auch wirklich traut (und steigt dort ab, wo man denkt und Macht dafür keinen netten Ausflug ins Krankenhaus). 
Hab ich auch gemacht, fast zwei Jahre alleine Habes. Vielleicht macht man langsamer Fortschritte (Druck ist manchmal halt doch ganz gut), trotzdem... die Basics wie oben beschrieben sollten erstmal da sein, um in ner Gruppe zu fahren (find ich)

Und was die Fahrtechnik als solches betrifft - ich hab ca. 5 Std (natürlich nicht am Stück) Stehen geübt, und natürlich auch solche Übungen wie sie manchmal in den Magazinen stehen, Disziplin ist da wirklich alles, aber wenn man's hinterher kann,  ist's schon nicht übel. Man muß halt selber ALLEINE viel ausprobieren, in diesem Sinne


----------



## Netghost (26. August 2003)

Hängt davon ab wo und zu welcher Uhrzeit, Nachts um 1 is in HH nichts mehr los da könnte man das mitten auf der Kennedybrücke machen 
Aber so ein Fahrtechnikkurs wäre doch nicht schlecht *zu rabbit und martinbaby schiel*


----------



## biker_tom (26. August 2003)

Klar ist das Über am Anfang alleine besser, aber wenn ein zwei dabei sind, dann lernt mann meiner Meinung nach besser wenn noch ein oder zwei dabei sind, es sollten aber keine cracks sein....

Das mit dem stehen konnte ich mit meinem HT auch, seit dem ich fully fahre bekomme ich das nicht mehr hin.... oder auf dem Hinterrad fahren, mit dem HT waren 20m kein problem....


Wenn es Donnertag vormittag nicht zuuuu schlecht sein sollte werde ich ein wenig im ehemaligen BW-Übungsgelände in Wentorf üben, wenn jemand Lust hat?? oder Freitag vormittag...



Um 1 Uhr nachts liege ich fast immer schon im Bett und schlafe, der Wecker beendet  meistens die nacht schon so gegen 5:30-6 Uhr jenach dem wann meine Freundin raus muß...



Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gage_ (26. August 2003)

Unter der Woche kann ich leider meistens nur spontan biken gehen.


----------



## wunny (26. August 2003)

eine einsteiger/tipps-tour kann ich als anfängerin natürlich nur gegrüßen.

Letzte woche bin ich das erste mal in den habe mitgefahren, für mich war es nicht nur die erste tour hier mit euch, sondern auch die erste intensivere up- downhill tour. Vorher hatte ich schon etwas mit meinem bike rumgespielt, bordsteinkanten rauf und runter, da mal eine baumwurzel, kleine treppe, freihändig gefahren.

Bevor ich mich jedoch für diese tour angemeldet hatte, schrieb ich beppo eine mail, um zu erfahren, was mich in den Habe erwartet und wie es dann mit meinen bike - erfahrungen paßt.

Er schrieb mir, daß ihr keine rennen macht, sondern spaß am verabreden habt und lust zum biken habt, und daß doch jeder mal angefangen hat.

 Und auf der Tour haben mir dann mehre gesagt, daß es immer besser ist am anfang öfter abzusteigen, als hinzufallen.
Nun muß ich dazu sagen , daß ich nicht zu den übermütigsten gehöre, aber solche sätze helfen einen, mut zubeweisen, abzubauen.

Also ich kann nur sagen, wenn die mitfahren immer so aufmerksam und nett sind wie bei meiner ersten tour.... sind anfänger immer gut augehoben.

gruß wunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (26. August 2003)

hi zusammen ihr hanseaten .........

würde mich bereit erklären für alle die int. haben einen fahrtechnikworkshop abzuhalten, entweder bei euch in hh oder umgebung oder bei uns hier etwas südlich von hannover........(nähe deister)

ideal wäre ein we sobald wie möglich damit ihr mit der gewonnenen technik noch etwas mehr erfahrung sammeln könnt bevor das wetter zu schlecht wird. 

kurz zu mir.... habe ne ausbildung zu mtb-lehrer, bei uns nicht offiziell anerkannt .....im ösiland aber schon.....fahrtechnik , tricks und kniffe kann fast jeder der etwas länger fährt zeigen, aber die methodik dieses zu vermitteln ist nachweislich ebenso wichtig, da ne gute fahrtechnik auch viel mit überwindung von unsicherheiten und ängsten zu tun hat (spielt sich ja alles als film im kopf ab).....

inhalt wäre etwas theorie , viel praxis, und touren wo man das ganze mal ausprobieren kann.........wenn das ganze bei uns stattfinden sollte , natürlich auch ne party ........für ne unterbringung (recht einfach aber dafür gratis) könnte ich auch sorgen

das ganze wäre für euch ibcler so gut wie gratis (anreise/sprit )futter und leckere trinkgetränke zum selbstkostenpreis.....

vieleicht hat ja der ein oder andere interesse .....


    toni


----------



## madbull (26. August 2003)

WOW!

Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger/Einsteiger wäre aber auf jeden dabei, wenn ich es irgendwie zeitlich und transportös möglich machen kann! Da kann ich ich erstens vielleicht meine Technikmängel verbessern und zweitens wird das sicher eine Riesen-Gaudi!

Am Besten gleich ein thread zur Termin- und Location-Findung eröffnen!


----------



## two2one (26. August 2003)

Yeah, what madbull, said!
Nat


----------



## Gerrit (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *
> inhalt wäre etwas theorie , viel praxis, und touren wo man das ganze mal ausprobieren kann.........wenn das ganze bei uns stattfinden sollte , natürlich auch ne party ........für ne unterbringung (recht einfach aber dafür gratis) könnte ich auch sorgen
> *



Super Sache! Wenn es zeitlich bei mir reinpasst (eigentlich erst wieder um den 20.09 herum), bin ich 100%ig mit dabei 

Wann wäre denn ein möglicher Termin? Als Location würde sich der Deister ja irgendwie schon anbieten  

@Toni: Beispielhaftes Engagement! 


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Mira (26. August 2003)

Wär' Wahnsinn!


----------



## Rabbit (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *hi zusammen ihr hanseaten .........
> 
> würde mich bereit erklären für alle die int. haben einen fahrtechnikworkshop abzuhalten, entweder bei euch in hh oder umgebung oder bei uns hier etwas südlich von hannover........(nähe deister)*


 Mensch Toni, hättest Du es doch im Mai (Himmelfahrt) nur schon mit in den Harz geschafft, dann hätte man das schon hinter sich bringen können 

Ich wäre sicher auch gerne dabei. Zum einen um hier und da noch den einen oder anderen "Trick" aufzuschnappen und natürlich um ggf. mit auf die Schäfchen aufzupassen 

Das Wochenende 20. September wäre ideal ...
Freitag Anreise und kennenlernen und vielleicht schon ein wenig Theorie.
Samstag Theorie und Praxis im Deister (ich sage nur Northshore) 
Sonntag umsetzen des Gelernten im Deister 

Und 14 Tage später (3.Oktober) vielleicht langes Wochenende im Harz, die Harzer Trails "rocken" 

Natürlich gibt's auch von mir den  für dieses selbstlose Engagement!


----------



## himbeertoni (26. August 2003)

wie wäre es mit 20-21/09  anreise ist schon am 19ten möglich.....dann ist man etwas ausgeruhter.........

programm: 
20/09 10.00uhr kennlernfrühstück , etwas theorie, dann raus und praxis.....danach ne kleine tour , leichtere und mittelschwere singletrails, öfter halt und üben üben üben , abends kleine party   ´

21/09 9uhr frühstück, 10uhr start , praxis,  dann je nach wetter, shuttle zum deister oder tour in der region (ich sage nur auch sehr geil) je nach länge  wie ihr lust habt...........

evetuell bekomme ich am noch ne führung durch kalle`s bikeschmiede hin.......würde am samstag  auf der tour liegen ........

ich bekomme wenn ihr isomatten/luftmatten  und schlafsäcke mitbringt so  20 leute unter..............und duschen sind auch genug da......... 

zur planung der sache müsste ich aber ungefähr wissen wieviel  kommen (brauche wenns viele werden noch stationsleiter)

so mehr kann ich nicht tun.....jetzt seit ihr drann   toni


----------



## madbull (26. August 2003)

Ich melde mich an...  ...als Nummer... 

EINS! 

Yo - wird das geil...


----------



## Gerrit (26. August 2003)

Also Nummer

*ZWEI* 

 

Für maximal 5 Leute aus dem hohen Norden kann ich dann auch wieder den *Deister-Shuttle* ab Soltau Ost anbieten 

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Martinbaby (27. August 2003)

Will mich nochmals kurz zur Unfallstatistik auf den Einsteigertouren äußern: Mir sind "nur" zwei solcher Unfälle bekannt. Der aktuelle ereignete sich als sich Manu und Netghost ohne Guide eigenmächtig in die HaBes begaben, weil das Schicksal sie auf dem Parkplatz zusammengeführt hat. Als es zu dem Unfall schließlich kam, waren die beiden weit außerhalb der Reichweite unserer Einsteigertour. Der relativ kleine Zwischenfall von Sylvia und Andre ist mir nicht sonderlich aufgefallen. Nach den Schilderungen hier im Forum werte ich das aber als "kleinere Blessuren", die in den HaBes immer auftreten können.

Der Unfall von Manny auf dem Müllberg (Ellenbogenbruch!) ereignete sich meines Erachtens auf einer Alsterwanderwegstour zu zweit, ob diese als Einsteigertour deklariert war weiß ich nicht mehr.

Auf jeden Fall waren die Einsteigertouren, auf denen ich bisher in den HaBes dabei war (bisher nur zwei) relativ sicher, ohne bösere Überraschungen. Rabbit, Beppo oder Andre weisen vor kniffeligen Downhills immer auf die besonderen Begebenheiten hin. Ich denke, daß gerade auf solchen Einsteigertouren gerade Rücksicht auf die Einsteiger genommen wird und keiner Angst haben muß, sich etwas anzutun. Und wie es eben auch schon Wunny beschrieben hat, meine ich, gehen wir sehr fürsorglich mit unseren neuen Bikern um.

Dennoch würde ich ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar, wie es hier angeboten wird, sehr begrüßen! weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich an dem besagten Termin kann, wäre dann aber mein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (27. August 2003)

Hmm 20/21?? hm ich könnte leider erst am Sa kommen, da ich immer abends arbeiten muss. 
Naja wenn mir dann noch jemand sagt wohin ich kommen muss, währe ich im Prinzip auch dabei.


/: Gerrit wann fährst du?? Wenn du Sa Morgens fährst, bin ich dabei


----------



## Buddy (27. August 2003)

Wenn ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde, bin ich sicherlich auch dabei 
Tolles Engagement Toni 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## The Teacher (27. August 2003)

Hey,

steht der Termin bereits unwiderruflich fest? Wenn ihr euch u.U. auf den 13. - 14.9.2003 einlassen könntet, würde ich mal schauen, ob 3-4 von unserern Jungs daran teilnehmen wollen. Muss allerdings sagen, dass es sich um 14 - 15 jährige Schüler handelt, die recht motiviert sind, aber noch unter totalem Alkoholverbot leiden, solange ich in ihrer Nähe bin  . Ich weiß daher nicht genau, ob sie zu eurer Zielgruppe gehören.... Falls es euch interessiert, wer wir sind, gibt es hier einen Link: www.Gesamtschule-Allermoehe.de Am 21.9.2003 nehmen die Kids am Finale des Stevens Cup in Ratzeburg teil. Scheint übrigens auch eine sehr nette Rennstrecke zu sein. Informationen gibt es dazu hier http://www.harvestehuder-rv.de/ Leider sind die Teilnehmerzahlen doch recht überschaubar. Vielleicht rafft sich der eine oder andere ja mal auf.... Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!!

Gruß
The Teacher


----------



## Gerrit (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *
> /: Gerrit wann fährst du?? Wenn du Sa Morgens fährst, bin ich dabei *




Weiß ich noch nicht, da ich ab 15.09. bei DC in Harburg Praktikant bin und noch nicht weiß, wie da so die Arbeitszeiten sein werden  
Wollte eigentlich möglichst Freitag Nachmittag fahren, werde mich aber einer ggf. entstehenden Mehrheit beugen 


gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (27. August 2003)

!!! STOP !!! 
Für das Einsteigertechnikseminar habe ich soeben ein eigenes Thema eröffnet und oben "festgenagelt" 
Bitte diesbezüglich dort "weiterdiskutieren"!


----------

